# mantaray values



## oskisan (Mar 3, 2015)

How much are manta rays going for now of days? I remember when they were going for $400-$500, but I am seeing rough ones going for $900 on up. Also is the silver one really that much more expensive?

Thanks
Ken


----------



## Stingman (Mar 4, 2015)

I have noticed the price going up on them too. To be honest, I have never seen rough ones go for anywhere near the $900 mark. I know on Craigslist right now someone is selling a real nice original paint silver mist for $800. The silver mist is the most desirable and rare because it was only offered for one year in this color. Therefore it raises the price on these. I have seen ones go for $400 to $500 that would be considered fair condition.


----------



## vastingray (Mar 4, 2015)

The 72s were the ones to get they all came with disc brakes the 71s didn't


----------



## Social Suicide (Mar 8, 2015)

I remember reading in a Stingray book that the Many as we're ridden by "fat kids and bullies"


----------

